# K&N for 2010 Sentra



## Common81 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey All... I helped my sister in-law lease a new sentra that she will be picking up in a few days... I want to get her the K&N drop in filter... Looking for feedback on anyone that has put this in there Sentra... she cares more about MPG than anything else, so I want to make sure its worth it before I buy it for her... Thanks

Also, is the Fosgate system worth the xtra cash?? Not like she's gonna go knockn around town, but I dont want the sound from the Factory Nav system to be doody....


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

no dude the rockford fosgate is not worth the money with the same cash u could take it to one of those audio places and get better quality of sound maybe even cheaper .. i had all my sound system re done all for 400 Dllrs and i thumped the while block so imagine what your gonna pay for nice crisp sound


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

I wouldn't use the k &n filter. Most people never clean them or over oil them and cause damage to the airflow meter.


----------

